# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  waterproofing garage opening

## Yeeha88

hey all im in a bit of a sticky situation. im wanting to close and frame in my garage door and have like a lounge area/bedroom. im womdering the best way to approach it when framing it. i need to stop the water coming in and waterproof it some way? 
regards.

----------


## cyclic

Drill and insert threaded rod into the slab, then box and pour a concrete hob for the base plate to sit on, then, if necessary, waterproof the external of the hob to the slab.
External cladding then comes down the outer wall past the hob to the slab.
Best I can suggest without a pic.

----------


## Yeeha88

thanks mate appreciate the feedback. that might be the best option

----------


## phild01

For starter bars, I prefer using these gal deformed bars instead of threaded rod: https://www.bunnings.com.au/whites-1...-pack_p0911077

----------


## cyclic

Starter bars ????????????????? 
Threaded rod up through the centre of hob for holding down base plate. 
I would envisage the hob being 70 wide(width of plate/wall) and no more than 100 high.
Brick could be used in lieu of concrete.

----------


## phild01

> Starter bars ????????????????? 
> Threaded rod up through the centre of hob for holding down base plate. 
> I would envisage the hob being 70 wide(width of plate/wall) and no more than 100 high.
> Brick could be used in lieu of concrete.

  Yeah, to hold down bottom plate as well use threaded rod (gal) as you suggest.

----------


## Yeeha88

thanks mate. only problem would be trying to do this and closing up the opening at night so i dont get any visitors 🤣

----------


## Yeeha88

yeah i was gonna have about 70mm of the rod exposed then sit bottom plate on it then can bolt it down that way?

----------


## r3nov8or

Does your council require a permit to convert a garage into a permanent habitable space? 
For aesthetics, and possibly other reasons (eg security during the build, so the council doesn't know it's happened), you may want to leave the garage door in place and build a stud wall on the inside. That would also make it easier to convert back to a garage when you are out of your sticky situation

----------


## Yeeha88

yeah right nah i havent looked into it. its not even 2.4. just wanted to close it up and clad it. the doors r old and dinted thats why i wanted to get rid of them

----------


## Oldsaltoz

You could install an aluminium angle secured with Sikaflex 11FC. then place your frame over it.

----------


## Yeeha88

oh yeah like a L angle and sika that in then sit the frame hard against it?

----------


## METRIX

> Does your council require a permit to convert a garage into a permanent habitable space?

  Yes they do, there are other rules that go with enclosing a garage, such as parking requirements etc, most people just do it anyway without telling them. 
Make sure to damp proof the floor (not waterproof but damp proof), because garages typically (unless it a newly built home) don't have any vapour barrier under the slab, it won't take long to start causing you some issues with the floor covering becoming mouldy and rotting, be it timber or carpet. 
I would look at bricking it up with one or two course's, waterproof the outsides and build the frame on top of this.

----------


## Yeeha88

oh yeah i thought about using briks as a hob then waterproof it. how do u damp proof it?

----------


## Yeeha88

i think ardex hav a product for that going off memory

----------


## METRIX

> oh yeah i thought about using briks as a hob then waterproof it. how do u damp proof it?

  Put down a physical barrier and decouple the floor, or chemical barrier, most manufacturers do a chemical barrier, would need to investigate the various options from the suppliers.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> oh yeah like a Langle and sika that in then sit the frame hard against it?

   We have a double garage but my Toyota van was too high. So I turned the second bay into my workshop and sheeted in the roller door on the inside then built a tool wall and storage bench underneath. that was a good 12 plus years ago. never a leap even after several cyclones.  Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## Yeeha88

nice mate and stayed dry from that angle? how high is it?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

50 by 50 mm and only 3mm thick. Stuck to the concrete with sikaflex, also up the vertical ends.

----------

